# NREMT P Static cardiology?



## 081301 (Dec 12, 2018)

hi all


  I have to retake static at a different location what algorithm should I use the one the school thought me or right off ACLS sheet
School stable SVT
Vomit
Vagal maneuver 
Adenosine 6
Adenosine 12
Prepaid Transport to facility capable of handling this pt
If pt is still in SVT 
Give versed 
And cardiovert 
Transport emergent 

Or should I use the ACLS algorithm in my book 
Vomit 
Vagal
Adenosine 6 flush 
Adenosine 12 flush
If doesn’t work
Calcium channel blockers or bata blocker 
Consider expert consultant 
Transport.....


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 12, 2018)

sounds like a great question for your paramedic instructor.....


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Vomit? That must be one of the new Class IIb recommendations.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 12, 2018)

081301 said:


> hi all
> 
> 
> I have to retake static at a different location what algorithm should I use the one the school thought me or right off ACLS sheet
> ...



Why do you have to retake?  Did they fail you specifically because of how you treated a stable SVT?

I'm having a hard time deciphering what these algorithms mean.  Are they both for treating stable SVT?

If I interpret your school algorithm correctly, I think it's bad.  You probably should not be cardioverting a stable SVT in the field.


----------



## 081301 (Dec 12, 2018)

Gurby said:


> Why do you have to retake?  Did they fail you specifically because of how you treated a stable SVT?
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciphering what these algorithms mean.  Are they both for treating stable SVT?
> 
> If I interpret your school algorithm correctly, I think it's bad.  You probably should not be cardioverting a stable SVT in the field.


Yes they are both stable SVT 
I’m guessing I’ll just go with the ACLS algorithm in the book


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 13, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> Vomit? That must be one of the new Class IIb recommendations.


vomit -> vitals oxygen monitor IV transport.... at least that is what I am thinking....


----------



## Jn1232th (Dec 13, 2018)

I say ACLS. You can't go wrong going off the book. 

As for SVT. I'll do vagals, adenosine 6mg/12mg, then a B blocker or CC blocker. 

Unless they are hypotensive/signs of shock/ischemic chest discomfort/ acute heart failure/ ALOC then straight to cardioversion.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 13, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> vomit -> vitals oxygen monitor IV transport.... at least that is what I am thinking....



Ohhhh that makes sense!

Let's skip the O2 though unless their SpO2 is low...


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 13, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> vomit -> vitals oxygen monitor IV transport.... at least that is what I am thinking....



Ok, I guess that's one of those mnemonics that exist solely to get credit for verbalizing things -- just like in the field.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 13, 2018)

Gurby said:


> Ohhhh that makes sense!
> 
> Let's skip the O2 though unless their SpO2 is low...


----------



## 081301 (Dec 16, 2018)

081301 said:


> i failed because I miss read Torsades as corse vfib and MAT as AFIB. Yes they are both stable SVT
> I’m guessing I’ll just go with the ACLS algorithm in the book


----------



## 081301 (Dec 16, 2018)

Gurby said:


> Ohhhh that makes sense!
> 
> Let's skip the O2 though unless their SpO2 is low...


Yes that’s correct


----------

